# Recommendation for someone who likes Tallis Scholars and Beethoven's Emperor



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I need a recommendation for a friend who loves Allegri Misereri, Tallis Scholars, and Beethoven's Emperor Concerto, but who otherwise isn't well versed in the world of classical music. 

Personally, my taste is more 20th century, so I feel at a loss for a good recommendation for this person. Any ideas for me?

Gracias


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

Perhaps look into the albums of Harry Christophers and the Sixteen?

http://www.classicfm.com/artists/sixteen/


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> I need a recommendation for a friend who loves Allegri Misereri, Tallis Scholars, and Beethoven's Emperor Concerto, but who otherwise isn't well versed in the world of classical music.
> 
> Personally, my taste is more 20th century, so I feel at a loss for a good recommendation for this person. Any ideas for me?
> 
> Gracias


Given how little Allegri's Miserere and Beethoven's Emperor Concerto have in common, it's hard to know what your friend would or wouldn't like, other than "more of the same" for each one.

So I'm just going to suggest the album I'm listening to right now, a collection of string quartet works by the Keller Quartett on ECM New Series called "Cantante e tranquillo". Bach's Contrapunctus XIV has that stretched, contained passion of the Allegri, and the Beethoven quartet excerpts were written by the guy who wrote Beethoven's Emperor Concerto . Plus there's a bunch of other stuff your friend might like, or not.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Morten Laurdisen's "Magnum Mysterium" and "Lux AEterna" would be good from the vocal side maybe some of Karl Jenkins Motets as well. As for orchestral, you might as well stick with Beethoven, maybe the 7th symphony would be good.


----------

